# Glasses?



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 2, 2010)

I was curious- How many TCoDians have Glasses? Some people don't like them, some people do.  I wear them, and have been since I was about 10. I personally think I look better in glasses, and people have said they make me look more intelligent. Well, thoughts?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a rather good pair of glasses, although they're a bit loose so they fall off all the time. They're also the kind that go dark in the sun, which is very helpful because my pupils are apparently larger than average. ='\


----------



## voltianqueen (Dec 2, 2010)

I wear glasses!
I got them when I was 7 or 8. I wasn't so happy at first, but over time I came to love them~ I don't think I'd be me without them :P


----------



## Silver (Dec 2, 2010)

I wear glasses! I got mine last year, and it turns out I'm alergic to the frame. :(


----------



## Eifie (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't know if I actually have 20/20 vision, but my friend always insists that I do and randomly asks me to read really small letters from far away, so I picked that option. :P


----------



## Flora (Dec 2, 2010)

I wear contacts, but I wore glasses for the longest time.

On a semi-related note, if a guy's wearing glasses in my mind he automatically become a billion times more adorable x3


----------



## Glaciachan (Dec 2, 2010)

I wear both contacts and glasses; generally, though, I'll wear glasses most of the time.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, I have glasses prescribed to me, but I never wear them because they make my eyes hurt. Among 108 other tiny details I could complain about...

hehehe


----------



## Superbird (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes I have glasses what.

Although they tend to fall off my face a lot. I TOLD them I needed smaller frames, but NOooooo, THEY said...


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 2, 2010)

Flower Doll said:


> On a semi-related note, if a guy's wearing glasses in my mind he automatically become a billion times more adorable x3


This.


----------



## Jolty (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been wearing glasses so long that nobody remembers me NOT having them

and apparently when I take them off people think I look way different and it's like woah


----------



## Aisling (Dec 2, 2010)

Jolty said:


> I've been wearing glasses so long that nobody remembers me NOT having them
> 
> and apparently when I take them off people think I look way different and it's like woah


Same here, people say my eyes look so much bigger when I take them off that it makes them uncomfortable and they wish I'd put them back on. :c My lenses are at least a quarter of an inch thick so objects are much larger than they appear through them.

For this reason I've been considering contacts since I'm slowly getting better at self maintenance (I can blow dry my hair now!), but I'm still kind of anxious about the touching my eyeballs thing. Obviously I _know_ it's not a big deal because many people I know wear contacts, but knowing and actually being able to get past it are two different things.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 2, 2010)

I've worn glasses since I was 9 or 10. I found out I needed them because I couldn't read hymns so that's one good thing about going to a Church of England primary school I guess :v

I think they suit me pretty well. In that if I ever catch sight of myself without them on I'm all _oh god is that my face i'm hideous_


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 2, 2010)

I've always wanted glasses! I have perfect vision, though. :|


----------



## RavenMarkku (Dec 2, 2010)

Yuss. I wear glasses.

Although I don't like them very much. I only wear them when necessary, usually in class. They annoy me D:


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, I wear glasses. I don't much like the frames I have at the moment, though, but it's two years until I can have an excuse to get a new pair. :P

I actually look older when I wear glasses, so I love them and will probably never switch to contacts. :3


----------



## Cloudsong (Dec 2, 2010)

I has glasses :3
Personally I think they make meh look stupid(er) but oh well.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Dec 2, 2010)

glasses-wearers are a majority!


----------



## Cloudsong (Dec 2, 2010)

On TCoD anyway x]


Respect The Blade said:


> TCoDians


Is it bad that I pronounced this Teecoddians XD?


----------



## Littlestream (Dec 2, 2010)

I have glasses! They're round with thin silver rims. But they keep sliding down my face. I'm getting them adjusted eventually. 

I only look my age with them on. Without them, I look 2 or 3 years younger.


----------



## MentheLapin (Dec 2, 2010)

I wear glasses, but I can't find them. Ohmy.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 2, 2010)

ShadScy said:


> I wear glasses, but I can't find them. Ohmy.


Have you checked on your head?


----------



## spaekle (Dec 2, 2010)

I wear glasses. I don't even have contacts, lol.


----------



## MentheLapin (Dec 2, 2010)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Have you checked on your head?


I actually just did D:


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 2, 2010)

ultraviolet said:


> I've always wanted glasses! I have perfect vision, though. :|


ditto here. I dunno why, but glasses are hot.



> and apparently when I take them off people think I look way different and it's like woah


there's a guy in my class who, at the best of times isn't much to look at, but when he takes his glasses off everyone is like "JESUS CHRIST YOU LOOK LIKE A GOBLIN, PUT THE DAMN GLASSES BACK ON NAO".


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Dec 2, 2010)

I wear them, yeah. Had 'em since I was 11. I used to hate the thought that I needed glasses when I first got them! Now I'm okay with it.

Technically, I can take them off and see without them all right... but I wear them all the time because without them, the quality of my vision decreases obviously. It doesn't decrease to the point where everything's blurry... more like... things from afar are fuzzier. So I just wear them because I like the improvement. I just got new ones only a few months ago and it made me realize how much crappier my vision has gotten in two years... but! I love my new ones. The frames are awesome and the lenses are anti-reflective which makes it five times easier to take pictures with them on and to use a computer too.

Nobody really says anything when I take them off or has a big reaction... I guess because occasionally, I'll have them off. People are used to me having them on and off. I don't have them on now, but that's because I need to clean them and I'm too lazy at the moment.

Would rather not get contacts; I don't like the thought of sticking things in my eyes.


----------



## Chopsuey (Dec 2, 2010)

I have perfect vision, so I voted for option three.

I _do_ wear party glasses if they're around, though...


----------



## Green (Dec 2, 2010)

I wear them most of the time. Other times I'm bored and I throw them around the classroom.


----------



## Wargle (Dec 2, 2010)

Flower Doll said:


> I wear contacts, but I wore glasses for the longest time.
> 
> On a semi-related note, if a guy's wearing glasses in my mind he automatically become a billion times more adorable x3


Really? I never thought of them as that attractive.



Jolty said:


> I've been wearing glasses so long that nobody remembers me NOT having them
> 
> and apparently when I take them off people think I look way different and it's like woah


THANK YOU. My eyes are almond shaped but my glasses hide that, so when they're off everybody(even me) says I look asian.



Cloudsong said:


> On TCoD anyway x]
> 
> 
> Is it bad that I pronounced this Teecoddians XD?


No. TCoD is pronounced normally as 'TeaCod'


----------



## eevee_em (Dec 2, 2010)

I got my glasses this passed July. I was really excited about it, 'cause I like how people with glasses look:) I still haven't gotten completely used to them, though. Yesterday I discovered if I hold my hand over my nose and blow to warm it up, my glasses will fog up.


----------



## Minkow (Dec 2, 2010)

Got my glasses when I was about...7 or 8? It was third grade. Worn them since and I am half-blind without them.
The first day I got my glasses was fun. "HOMG MINKS YOU HAVE GLLASSES OH MY GOD IT'S THE END OF THE WORLD YOUUU." Overactive third graders go go go!

I think I'm around 375 degrees nearsighted in the left eye, 250 in the right.


----------



## Rai-CH (Dec 2, 2010)

Apparently I should wear glasses because I cannot read like size 6 font from a foot away, or that's what the little 'do you need glasses?' test at the chemist says. But I doubt I'll ever need to read font that small so I'm not going to buy a pair~

And with the whole glasses-makes-guys-cuter thing, I think it only does if the guy is attractive in the first place. Sadly, I know way too many unattractive guys who wear glasses D:


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't wear glasses or contacts. Though my eyes have never actually been tested, so for all I know I could secretly be blind, but I can see things that're really far away and have never had any trouble reading things up close, so I assume it's all good for me in the optical department.

I do wear sunglasses in summer (when it's bright outside, which in England are not mutually inclusive things), because I haaaaate having the glarey sun in my eyes.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Dec 2, 2010)

If you want to get technical, I have both glasses and contacts on me but wear the former almost exclusively. One of the lenses of these things has a screwhole too wide so screws keep falling out. >:c hrml 

I generally like how I look with glasses and without them it is obvious I only get a few hours of sleep per night, but other than that I look exactly the same.

But I'm used to poking my eye with contacts, so if the former breaks I have other options!


----------



## Darumaka (Dec 2, 2010)

Nope, I've never needed glasses. I can see just fine without them, and I personally wouldn't really want to wear them anyway. I also don't wear sunglasses or party glasses either, or any kind of glasses for that matter. :/

... but I would rather wear glasses than contacts, mainly because I couldn't stand the thought of having to put my finger up that close to my eyes to put them on D:


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 2, 2010)

I wear glasses, and they are really annoying as they keep falling off my face whenever I look down.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Dec 3, 2010)

I got glasses when I was in 4th grade (I was 10). Everyone thought I was a new kid or something. :D

And people think I look really weird without them, as well.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Dec 3, 2010)

I've had my glasses for like two to three years, and my friends (who knew me before I got glasses) tell me that I look _weird_ without them. Frankly, I think I look like ten to over nine-thousand times better. I _do_ wear contacts, but only for under this pair of goggles I have. I _love_ my glasses, because they look something like this:







Only, they have half-moon frames, and are gunmetal, and are a little more rectangular. They are also about the twice the size of an enter key. (yeah, that's right.)


----------



## Superbird (Dec 3, 2010)

...you mean about 2,000 pixels long? Seriously, that image is biiiiiiig.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Dec 3, 2010)

I fixed it XD I didn't know it would be that big, at first.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Dec 5, 2010)

Yay myopia!  I have it to thank for my glasses!


----------



## Missile (Dec 5, 2010)

Sadly, yes. I only use them for when I need to see far away. Though I actually should be wearing glasses all the time. My eyesight is horrible - if I lean back in my chair right now, I can't read a word I'm typing. Even the big "THE CAVE OF DRAGONFLIES" on top looks blurry. I got my glasses late fifth grade due to too much reading in the dark, and playing my DS. I want contacts, though. I'm just scared about forgetting to take them off or getting an infection is all.

Otherwise give me contacts I hate my glasses. I look horrible in them, anyway.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Dec 5, 2010)

Mini Moonwalker said:


> I look horrible in them, anyway.


TAKE IT BACK. No one looks horrible in glasses.


----------



## Missile (Dec 5, 2010)

Bes said:


> TAKE IT BACK. No one looks horrible in glasses.


That is an opinionated statement. You obviously haven't seen how I look in glasses. :'(


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 5, 2010)

Even if you think you look horrible, not many people will recognie you if you take them off (believe me, Many people didn't know who I was whenever I had to take my glasses off.)


----------



## Missile (Dec 5, 2010)

Respect The Blade said:


> Even if you think you look horrible, not many people will recognie you if you take them off (believe me, Many people didn't know who I was whenever I had to take my glasses off.)


Every one recognized me. D:


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 5, 2010)

Made the switch from glasses to contacts a few months ago. I love 'em. Without them, I have to squint and can't read anything that isn't right in front of me.


----------



## Clover (Dec 5, 2010)

私はメガネっ娘です


----------



## Glaciachan (Dec 6, 2010)

Cloudsong said:


> I has glasses :3
> Personally I think they make meh look stupid(er) but oh well.


Aren't glasses supposed to make you look smarter? xD


----------



## surskitty (Dec 7, 2010)

Midnight said:


> 私はメガネっ娘です


ミドナイはメガ猫だよね…?  <(owo)>

Iiiii wear glasses!  They are large and unobtrusive, probably.


----------



## H-land (Dec 7, 2010)

I wear glasses. They're a pain to keep cleaned, but otherwise I wouldn't mind so much. Well, there's that, and the fact that I'm practically blind without 'em; that's a pain too.
Honestly, I used to like the way I look without my glasses more, but these days, I find that they draw attention away from the dark circles under my eyes— a definite plus.


----------



## nothing to see here (Feb 6, 2011)

I wear glasses, and have since... sometime toward the end of 8th grade.  I needed them even before that, but it wasn't until I figured out that I couldn't read the chalkboard from 10 feet away that I actually started wearing the things.

Never even considered contact lenses, mainly because the idea of _sticking something in my eye_ every day just freaks me out too much for me to ever even try it.  Plus, having to constantly buy new ones (and new bottles of that contact-lens-washing solution stuff) would probably end up being more expensive than glasses anyway.



> I personally think I look better in glasses


From what I've seen, pretty much everyone that needs glasses to see looks better with the glasses than they do without them.  People who switch to contacts always end up looking strangely different (and not just the "huh, shouldn't there be glasses there?" effect... something about their eyes just doesn't look right, almost like they're worn out and half-asleep all the time even when they're wide awake.)


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 6, 2011)

I got new glasses yesterday.

Are glasses supposed to be this clean? D:


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 6, 2011)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> I got new glasses yesterday.
> 
> Are glasses supposed to be this clean? D:


I think you can get them to come with dirt and dust and smudges but unless you pay extra you have to gradually build it up yourself


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 6, 2011)

FnrrfYgmSchnish said:


> From what I've seen, pretty much everyone that needs glasses to see looks better with the glasses than they do without them.  People who switch to contacts always end up looking strangely different (and not just the "huh, shouldn't there be glasses there?" effect... something about their eyes just doesn't look right, almost like they're worn out and half-asleep all the time even when they're wide awake.)


I think this is because glasses are the defining feature on your face. When you wear them, your dark circles etc. are much harder to see since most people will just focus on 'oh, you're wearing glasses'. It's pretty cool! It means I can wear less concealer, too, which is pretty cost-effective. Hehehe.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 6, 2011)

I have found that now that I have glasses, people _listen_ to me when I go on my random intelligent tangents. It's the glasses _I swear._


----------



## Aisling (Feb 6, 2011)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> I got new glasses yesterday.
> 
> Are glasses supposed to be this clean? D:


Augh jealous.

Mine actually have these little clusters of tiny scratches on them so there's these places in my vision that look permanently smudgy... ; ;

I'm thinking of getting contact lenses next time, but that might be too much trouble... I don't really remember when I got the glasses I have now, the minimum I have to have them is like a year or something. But then I have lenses that make my eyes look tiny and also these dark circles under my eyes that contacts would make a lot more apparent... hrml.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 6, 2011)

I wear contacts. I'm blind with out 'em.


----------



## Rose (Feb 6, 2011)

I use to want glasses so bad, but the doctors always said I had perfect vision. So I went out and tried to mess my eyes up so I would need glasses, yeah not the brightest idea I have ever had.

 Now I think if I didn't wear my glasses, odd hair color aside, no one would recognize me. 

Everyone that has seen me without glasses says I look better with them anyways.


----------



## Ruby (Feb 7, 2011)

Whoa, wait, over 75% of TCoD wears either glasses or contacts?

This place is slightly less nerdy than I thought.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't wear glasses. Which is weird because everyone else in my family had to wear glasses in like fifth grade.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 7, 2011)

I wear glasses, and I think I look much better with them.


----------



## Automata heart (Feb 7, 2011)

i have reading glasses i wear to look smart. they make me really near-sighted, but the look cute.


----------



## Lili (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't wear glasses except for fake ones, because they frame my face better.


----------

